# Hamster breeders in Nottingham



## Chris_0648 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello,

Does anyone know of a good syrian hamster breeder in Nottingham (ideally around the city centre).

I was initially planning on getting one from pets at home, but have read mixed reviews....

Cheers!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

well done on looking for a breeder many petshops hams come from rodent farms its a very cruel trade plus they will have had no handling whatsoever, ive pmd you but good luck with your search


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

check out hamster rescues in nottingham,i think there are a few.
maybe rescue one?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> check out hamster rescues in nottingham,i think there are a few.
> maybe rescue one?


good idea

ive also rescued 4 hammies and although i love all 8 of them, its 2 of the little rescues that are (shouldnt really say this) my favourites


----------

